Toshiba Says It's Built an Algorithm That’s Faster Than a Supercomputer - virtualwhys
======
genjipress
Article link appears to be no good, so try: [https://www.msn.com/en-
us/news/technology/toshiba-says-it-bu...](https://www.msn.com/en-
us/news/technology/toshiba-says-it-built-an-algo-thats-faster-than-a-
supercomputer/ar-BBZ1vdh)

------
bobblywobbles
I'd be interested to read this link, but the link takes me to this page.

